# Pet frogs stressed out



## Hallz9 (Dec 12, 2020)

They both have all the symptoms of being ill or beginning to die. They aren't eating and it seems like they are suddenly scared of crickets which I've been feeding them and they have been happy with that in the past. Since the cricket shortage, they had only larger kinds of crickets in the pet store. Which they ate just fine but now it seems like something happened. I don't know if they were bitten or got sick but they won't eat crickets, meal worms, or Flys now. It seems like they are frightened now by the insects. I think they were traumatized. Can anyone offer some advice on what to feed them or what to do in order to help them get over that? Its been weeks now. They just drink a lot of water. They are tree frogs, peepers. They were not like this before. If someone can help please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Please cut and paste this and fill in the responses to the questions so that we can help.









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------

